# Creche fees & payment



## Investadvice (17 Mar 2020)

Our creche is continuing to charge when closed.

i don't have a problem with it as long as they are using the money to pay staff.

On the other hand I expect the majority of parents to not be in the financial position to continue paying.

Therefore I worry that creche he may not re open after this as people will stop paying for valid reasons. 

Anyone have an opinion on best course of action?

Keep in paying for the public good or other?


----------



## Frank Underwood (19 Mar 2020)

Our creche contacted us yesterday and asked very nicely that we pay for the full month of March. They are paying their staff until the end of March. My babysitter works in the creche and she confirms that they are being paid until the end of the month. I assume all parents pay monthly at the start of the month. We do not have to pay for April and have been advised to cancel SO. I am happy with this arrangement and relieved. We are in Cork City (southern suburb)


----------

